# Delta Waterfowl FREE Youth Waterfowl Clinic



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

We are asking that you please call to preregister for this event. We would like to get a rough count for lunch. The clinic is geared for youth 8-16 years of age, but children and adults of all ages are welcome to attend. Please contact Kevin Bouwman 231-740-2927 for registration and more information.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

AUGUST 23, 2008 
West Michigan Youth Waterfowl Clinic
Presented By
West Michigan Chapter
OF
Delta Waterfowl
The Future of Waterfowl and Waterfowl Hunting
In cooperation with 
Michigan Department 
OF
Natural Resources 
This FREE clinic provides youth and adults with duck and goose calling demonstrations, field dog demonstrations, learning to rig and set decoy spreads and blind placement, waterfowl seminar by representatives of the Michigan DNR. Free raffles and prizes for all youth participants, including a guided youth duck hunt. Free lunch provided.
*WHERE:* Muskegon State Park (Snug Harbor)
*WHEN:* August 23rd, 2008, 11:00am to 4:00pm
SPACE IS LIMITED!!! Please contact Kevin Bouwman to register for this event.
231-740-2927​


----------

